# Characters in the deer woods



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Alright, let's hear your very best/most interesting story regarding people you've run into while in the deer woods.

I'll start with mine:

About 15 years ago in Muskingum County a group of roughly 10 friends including me had exclusive permission to hunt a 600 acre property that was nearly all rough woods. The woods was very deep and ran well over 1.5 miles deep - solid woods other than a couple clear cut fields with oil/gas wells. The owner of the property lived in Indiana and informed us one season that we may run into his nephew whom had recently relocated to SE OH and now had permission to bow hunt this woods. The nephew had our names and copies of our permission slips - seems he was now going to patrol the property. We thought this was great - plenty of room for another hunter and now we had local patrol to police the proerty. None of us had ever met the nephew and as chance would have it, I was going to be the first......

It was the first Friday in November and it was raining a steady soaking rain that morning and was forecasted to do so all day; temp hovering around 40. The guys I was with weren't to gung ho on hunting all day in this rain - they decided to hang around Zanesville and visit friends/eat/drink. I was determined to hunt every available minute (I was also 25 years younger than any of the other guys and certainly not as wise in many respects). 

They dropped me off in the dark that morning with instructions to pick me up an hour after dark at the property entrance. I hunted all day and actually had a decent day. I was pretty much miserable by 4:30 pm - completely soaked, cold and growing hungry so I decided to call it a day. I had a long hike in the mud to the road and wanted to get there before it was pitch black. I made my way to the logging trail and down the first 500 yard stretch where the trail rounded a saddle above one of the clear cuts. The field was shaped almost like a bowl with the opposite ridge rounding up and meeting the saddle I was following. 

As I rounded the turn I thought I saw motion coming towards me up the saddle. I froze behind a large locust and knocked an arrow. I peared around the tree and saw antlers sticking out of the brush!!! My heart beat begun to pick up and I started preparing myself for a shot - this buck was coming right to me. As the sounds got close I came to full draw and leaned slowly around the locust. To my shock I was at full draw on an Indian!!! Yes, you heard right - a real life Native American! 

It was a male Indian, complete with buckskin pants, moccasins, a complete feathered headband, and even war paint. He had no shirt on at all (it was cold!) and had smeared clay & mud from the logging path all over his chest, neck and face. The native american noticed me and came over to make conversation - he actually could speak fine english. He introduced himself as the owner's nephew and he recognized my name although he thought I was my father. He refered to himself as "war chief" or something like that - seriously! Before I could ask/comment, he told me this was his indian hunting name. LOL His head dress had several large white feathers protruding high over his head - this is what I thought were antlers sticking out of the brush at a quick glance.

He had found most of our stands while on his personal *whitetail war path*. He explained how he was a bit of a traditionalist (you don't say) and enjoyed only stalking deer as the native americans had done many generations ago. He only hunted with spear or traditional bow and the thought of sitting in a blind or treestand didn't sit right with him. He also admitted that he had never actually killed a deer "yet"

I watched this character "stalk" a few hundred yards up the ridge and out of my sight before proceeding on my way out. Never seen anybody like him before that day, nor since! I still get a laugh every time I picture this guy. I can only imagine what his wife thought of him - he was late 30s and had a family


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Great story!
I was bowhunting a property about 25 years ago that a couple other guys also had permission to hunt.
I was in my stand about an hour before daylight.
Just as it is starting to break daylight I heard a commotion and footsteps coming out of a nasty thicket.
Out walks a guy wearing a full length,blaze orange,plastic or vinyl poncho!
Not a drop of rain in sight!
He is carrying a bow that looked to be 75 years old and I swear he had a crooked, sharpened stick nocked in his bow as he tried to "stalk" all around my area for about an hour.
He never did see me in my stand.
I didnt care if I shot a deer or not...I settled in to watch the show...it was hilarious!
Guess what he did next???? He proceeds to take a dump about 30 yards from my stand and walked off...never knowing I was there!


----------



## mao10 (Apr 23, 2009)

A couple of years ago i was hunting my great aunts farm for the first time. I was told ahead of time that the neighbor "Lefty" also had permission to hunt the property. I had spent a long uneventful morning in the stand when i finally heard the rustle of leaves behind me. I turned slightly to look over my shoulder and I immediatly noticed the blaze orange approaching me. The guy stopped and talked to me and I told him that it was my first time hunting my aunt's land and we had a short pleasant conversation about how our mornings had been going. During a lull in the convo I noticed that the man was missing his left hand and had a hook like prosthetic. Knowing that "Lefty" had permission to hunt the property I said, "you must be Lefty." To which he replied, " nope, no one has every called me lefty. I'm Jeff.".... Turns out "Lefty" was a nickname my aunt and uncle gave the neighbor behind his back. He was a nice enough guy but I dont think i have every been more embarassed in the deer woods.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA, I might know that guy...


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

oh man, good stories.... I don;t have any, actually never ran into anyone else other than who we hunt with in ten years of hunting. keep em coming tho, good read.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

The property that I hunt was a free for all a few years back. Any of our shareholder could give permission to whomever they wanted to hunt on the land. This one particular last season hunt as I drove down our lane to go for an evening hunt...I notice a coupled of cars at one of the other cabins. Ok..no biggy. I finished getting my gear on and grabbed my stuff and headed to one of my stands. As I round a corner I see 4 guys standing on the edge of the woods. These guys were NOT dressed to go bowhunting!!!! The one in particular that I think about and laugh about the most was a taller guy...with a full length black leather trench coat, aviator style black leather cap, and sunglasses!! All the guys were carrying crossbows...all cocked locked and loaded before they were even within eyesight of their stands. I talked to them for a few minutes and found out who they were who gave them permission yada yad yada. I told them EXACTLY where I was going to be. So I make my walk to my stand and get settled in. Not 30 minutes later...I see the yoo-hoo dressed in the black trench coat come and sit within 40 yards of me. I scratched my head and wondered if he track me through the snow on purpose. He was sitting against a tree on the ground facing away from me....I didn't know if I should get down or what???? I spun my climber around the tree and we were now looking complete opposite directions...and he NEVER saw me. This guy stood up and sat down and took 3 or 4 leaks in the time he was around there. Just before dark I noticed a doe working a field edge about 80 yards from me....he saw it to and got up and started "stalking" the deer. Come on....black leather trench coat...black leather hat...sunglasses...on snow covered ground...way to go genius!!!! I was literally laughing out loud. When he got done spooking the deer and was walking back is when he finally noticed me. He said to me "Do you guys ever seen many big bucks out here"...I promptly answered "I have never even seen a SMALL buck out here let alone a big buck". Our land is now available to hunt for shareholders ONLY!!!! LOL


I don't think any story will top the indian though!!! LOL!!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I was hunting first day of gun season and I was hunting public land, when I heard the distinct russtling of leaves. It kept getting louder as it was coming toward me. Then I saw a flash of white. I got my shotgun ready waiting for the deer to get closer. I had my gun up pointed in the direction of the noise. All of a sudden a guy walks out of the bushes carrying a shotgun and dressed in a white tee shirt. I about crapped. I asked what the hell are you doing walking around first day shotgun with no hunter orange on and a white tee shirt. He said he got hot and took his orange overalls off. All I could do was shake my head.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

Flippin 416 said:


> The property that I hunt was a free for all a few years back. Any of our shareholder could give permission to whomever they wanted to hunt on the land. This one particular last season hunt as I drove down our lane to go for an evening hunt...I notice a coupled of cars at one of the other cabins. Ok..no biggy. I finished getting my gear on and grabbed my stuff and headed to one of my stands. As I round a corner I see 4 guys standing on the edge of the woods. These guys were NOT dressed to go bowhunting!!!! The one in particular that I think about and laugh about the most was a taller guy...with a full length black leather trench coat, aviator style black leather cap, and sunglasses!! All the guys were carrying crossbows...all cocked locked and loaded before they were even within eyesight of their stands. I talked to them for a few minutes and found out who they were who gave them permission yada yad yada. I told them EXACTLY where I was going to be. So I make my walk to my stand and get settled in. Not 30 minutes later...I see the yoo-hoo dressed in the black trench coat come and sit within 40 yards of me. I scratched my head and wondered if he track me through the snow on purpose. He was sitting against a tree on the ground facing away from me....I didn't know if I should get down or what???? I spun my climber around the tree and we were now looking complete opposite directions...and he NEVER saw me. This guy stood up and sat down and took 3 or 4 leaks in the time he was around there. Just before dark I noticed a doe working a field edge about 80 yards from me....he saw it to and got up and started "stalking" the deer. Come on....black leather trench coat...black leather hat...sunglasses...on snow covered ground...way to go genius!!!! I was literally laughing out loud. When he got done spooking the deer and was walking back is when he finally noticed me. He said to me "Do you guys ever seen many big bucks out here"...I promptly answered "I have never even seen a SMALL buck out here let alone a big buck". Our land is now available to hunt for shareholders ONLY!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> I don't think any story will top the indian though!!! LOL!!!


sounds to me like he's from the matrix!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I was waiting for him to hang a disco ball from a tree and flip on his boom box!!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Found this gnome in the woods while turkey hunting:

Several years ago I was checked by a warden and he asked me if I seen any one else. I laughed and had to send him up the hill to look for a guy in full YELLOW rain suit with no orange. The guy looked like a banana.

1 year while bow hunting during mzl-loader season I seen a guy walking in full buckskin with a coonskin cap,,,,,real smart dude. I was 20' up a tree and he did not see me from 30 yards.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

This happened to a buddy of mine. He was hunting in Pa. during rifle season and had to take a dump. He found a log, sat on it enough to hang over and do his business. Before he can finish he hears something coming so he gets his rifle ready. The something was a man and wife clad in orange and carrying rifles. They stood and talked with him for a while and then went on their way - the whole time he's got his bare ass hanging out over a fresh pile. He said the way he was situated it probably looked like he was just sitting there.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I didn't see this but I was at the lumber yard in the spring and while the guy helping load my truck started talking about turkey hunting and decoys, in the conversation he told me that he takes his decoy cut the bottom open and put it on his head like a hat and moves his head while calling, I told him that it was extremely dangerous to do this and he said he never really thought it was but said he wouldn't do it any more


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Header said:


> 1 year while bow hunting during mzl-loader season I seen a guy walking in full buckskin with a coonskin cap,,,,,real smart dude. I was 20' up a tree and he did not see me from 30 yards.


LOL, bring a paintball gun with ya too....


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

fireline said:


> I didn't see this but I was at the lumber yard in the spring and while the guy helping load my truck started talking about turkey hunting and decoys, in the conversation he told me that he takes his decoy cut the bottom open and put it on his head like a hat and moves his head while calling, I told him that it was extremely dangerous to do this and he said he never really thought it was but said he wouldn't do it any more


I know a guy who way sneaking up on some turkeys and his decoys were haging out of his back pack. His father who was hunting near by saw the "turkey" moving through the brush and shot it. Luckily his son survived is is doing fine. Even though it was an accident and the father /son have a great relationship, they tried to prosecute the dad.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

A few years back my buddy had a good one: Was hunting private property where nobody else should have been hunting on opening day of Ohio gun season. Perched in his stand well before daylight he hear's rustling in the leaves. As it starts to break daylight he can see something white moving. He's hearing what he think's are grunts. His heart starts pounding thinking it's one of the big bucks we've been seeing during the archery season. He's scoping out the spot at just 30yds away and all he can see is ass and toilet paper. It was a hunter from the neighboring landowner. My buddy whistled and he looked up at him as he was putting the toilet paper away. He was disgusted as he sat there saying that all he could see was that big load just off the major deer trail out of the thicket


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

years ago i was bow hunting in a state park i was 20ft in the tree stand and i herd something behind me. i didnt turn around at first but when i did there was a nice looking female bowhunter squating down taking a wizz butt facing me. since im a nice guy a decided to let her know i was there.lol so i used my call and grunted really loud but because i was laughing so hard it sounded more like a scream. she almost shot outta her boots ! she pulled her pants up and took off running, later that day i seen her and her husband at there truck. i stopped and asked if they seen anything. He said no but she thinks she got chased by a buck,lol and then he told me it was her first time bowhunting. i laughed and drove off i will never forget that show


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I got 2 first was about 6-7 years ago was in NC hunting on my sister and brother inlaws farm about 200 acres. Hunted all day with no luck. went to the truck for lunch and meet the neighbor he proceeded to tell me that he was a "professional" hunter (had a card and everything!!) and he was waiting out his deer. I said congrats and asked when and what he shot he said he ahad shot a nice buck at first light. I asked him if he had put a bad shot on it or spmething, he said no was only 40 yds with a 30-06 said he dropped it in it's tracks. By this time i'm confused and asked what he was waiting for he said that there were alot of other deer in the area and didn't want to "spook any of them" so he quietly climbed down and went back to his truck to wait. Now keep in mind it was between 60-65 degrees out and it had been at least 5 hours of this deer laying in the feild not dressed out or anything we parted ways as he was going to check to see if the others had vacated the area.

The other one was last year during gun week. Was sitting in the stand and heard alot of commotion coming from the east of my stand (wind out of east) can't see anything but can hear all sorts of noise. Knew it wasn't deer. 4 guys come walking in and stop 10 yds from my stand. They make a big circle and start bsing and all light up ciggaretes. One guy finally walks over and asks ahow I was doing and if there were any big bucks out there and I reply no. He proceeds to tell me about the other property they have been hunting with all these monster bucks and tons of deer,blah blah blah. They regroup in there circle two of them move west through the woods to the feild the other two move south down the loggin rd that I'm hunting, literally walking under my stand and down my shooting lane as soon as they reach the hole in the fence at the feild one guy pulls up and shoots. He then starts hooping and hollering followed by screams of " did you get it" followed by "hell yeah" and so on and so forth after about 10 mins of them yelling back and forth through the woods I climbed down to take a look as I figured I wasn't gonna see anything now. I walk over in time to hear them taliking about how " this gun you let me borrow is a tack driver, and I dropped that deer at 125 yards" (shot was 40 yds tops) was a small 4 pt. None the less I went back to my tree packed my climber and pack and headed for the truck all while shacking my head in disbelife.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm in my stand, camo'ed up, hunting over a major scrape...Pennsylvania, early in the bow season.

Here comes Mr. Yahoo...

I first noticed him by the limbs he was breaking with his hands as he made his way through the nearby bedding.

Then I can see that he's changed directions and now he's heading my way and he's quite a picture to behold...white T-shirt, blue jeans, running shoes and long bow.

Of course as luck would have it, he made his way directly to my set and the next thing I know he's there in front of me...in my primary shooting lane...lighting a cigarette...standing in the scrape I was hunting...in his running shoes.

I clear my throat.

He looks up and notices me above him in my climber and full camo.

He asks, "You hunting here?"


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

you sure you werent sleepin in the woods sam.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Similar story as some of you guys. I was on public land about 12' up a tree in a climber...not by any means an easy location to get to. I had shot a nice doe on opening morning and gutted her about 60 yards south of the tree I was in. Along comes Wednesday...wanting to fill my second tag, so I was back in the same location. About 9am I hear some noise behind me, towards what was left of the gut pile. I turn my head and there's a guy standing by the gut pile taking whiz. He proceeds my direction. Now, I'm only 12' up a skinny tree and my body is nowhere near being concealed by the tree, so he should see me, especially with my solid orange vest. He keeps coming my way. I wanted to make a noise to get his attention, but the manner in which he was carrying hit shotgun caused some concern to me, especially if I really spooked him. So, he keeps coming, walks right under me, keeps on going, trudges down the hill in front on me right into a big bedding area. I watched 3 nice does get up and sneak away. About an hour later, those 3 does came back, but I didn't have a shot. Another hour passes, the same hunter comes through the area again, right pass the gut pile again, and right towards me again. This time, his gun was pointed down at the ground so I got his attention...scared the daylights out of him. It turns out, he had no idea where he was, where he was going, or where he came from. I had to set him on the right course by walking him to the nearest main trail, which would get him back to where his group was parked.

The next year, same public land, my buddy and I were walking out in the dark down the access road toward my truck near the state route. There's just enough light to see someone sitting next to my truck and then stand up as we approached. This was during bow season, so we're kind of worried what's happening here. The guy starts shouting "oh thank god" blah blah blah. The guy was lost and had no idea where he was. We asked him to describe where he was parked, we figured out where that was, and got him back to his car and his buddies...who were all sitting around waiting for him...not looking for him.

IDIOTS!!!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I was sitting in a small area of land I have permission for. On 1 side of a scrape I had a ground blind and a stand on the other. I was sitting in the stand when a guy with a crossbow comes walking down the property line. He stops and looks at the blind, not seeing me on the opposite side. He turns around and walks back from the direction he came. 10 minutes later, i hear some energetic rattling. There was 1 hour of light left and I don't want this guy around. % minutes after the rattle, i hit the grunt. Boy talk about hitting the horns. He went crazy with the rattles. Everytime I would answer with a grunt. Finally after a rattle series, i grunted so hard it sound like pig squeals. Never heard another rattle. Wonder if he figured it out?


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I can say i've grunted in a few deer and a hunter,well maybe hunter is the wrong word,i was moving to another blind and sat behind a rock outcrop and keep the idiot stumbling around the area for a bit.He could not figure where those deer were.That was a hoot.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

This year I was hunting a new spot in medina, I had Wantbitemyworm with me. We got in the wood about 2pm. I see a younger guy walking a be line right at me. so I was getting out my pm slip. He stops 10yards in front of me looking around. I look to my left and there is this girl to my left standing 50 yards. He get a big smile and starts moving like a buck in heat. She layes down the blanket, and they start going at it. She gets down on her knees and thats when I said something, boy they both jumped up grabed the blanket, and started running. the funny part was the kid was trying to hold up his pants and falling down eveywhere


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I would have kept my mouth shut and watched the show. When they finished i would have then said somthing.


----------

